#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-27
<maclin> ypwong, ping
<ypwong> maclin, pong
<maclin> unity-control-center是不是做了调整？这两天的ISO生成有问题了
<maclin> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntukylin/20140126/livecd-20140126-i386.out
<ypwong> 看来依赖关系出问题了
<ypwong> maclin, ubuntu 也一样： http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntu/20140126/livecd-20140126-i386.out
<maclin> 恩，default-setting估计得要更新，上次好像是说g-c-c做了调整
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-26
<happyaron> FJKong: 叔儿，空指针是哪个……
<FJKong> 第一个
<happyaron> envCurrentQtPlugins?
<FJKong> getenv回返回空 你不判断就调用strcmp肯定回跪
<happyaron> if(envCurrentQtPlugins || envCurrentGnomeSession)
<FJKong> yep
<happyaron> 啊我明白了，这样判断不够……
<FJKong> 肯定啊 or 管毛
<happyaron> 当时还真知道这个null会挂，然后脑抽了……
<FJKong> lol
<FJKong> mtg？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-28
<JackYu> ypwong, 发了个邮件，下午agenda
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-29
<happyaron> shijing: 麻烦请zhangchao看下 LP: #1415792
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415792 in ubuntukylin-theme (Ubuntu Vivid) "After install ubuntukylin-theme the grub can't be updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415792
<shijing> happyaron: ok
<happyaron> thx
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-30
<shijing> happyaron:bug 1415792 张超已经处理完了
<ubot5> bug 1415792 in ubuntukylin-theme (Ubuntu Vivid) "After install ubuntukylin-theme the grub can't be updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415792
<happyaron> shijing: 赞
<happyaron> shijing: 等下我传，OEM那边要
<shijing> happyaron：ok
<happyaron> JackYu: deb版准备周一下午或晚上上线，有啥问题不？
<happyaron> JackYu: 输入法的
<JackYu> happyaron, 没问题
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-02-03
<happyaron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-gram/+bug/1361764
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1361764 in open-gram (Ubuntu Trusty) "Update sunpinyin-data to >=20130220" [Medium,In progress]
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-02-04
<zhenxi> 请教下，uk可以装到btrfs子卷上吗
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-02-05
<amosbird> um，有人知道linux 搜狗输入法的作者是谁吗，如何反馈建议呢
<amosbird> 论坛好像没人看，都是机器人发帖
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-01-29
<handsome_feng> Hi, happyaron
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-02-01
<hestia> Hello, I have a question. Does Ubuntu kyllin daily build have UKUI 3.0 for testing it? Thank you
